# feeding triticale to dairy cattle



## ih man (Feb 24, 2013)

Has anyone fed triticale to dairy cow? If so how did it work for you and What did you mix with it . Winter or spring type. I farm in the middle of Minnesota and crop land is hard to came by. Want to try to double crop triticale and corn.


----------



## hay&holsteins (Mar 24, 2013)

We just ran out of corn silage, so we purchased some triticale from our neighbor which was chopped spring of 2012. The cows really seem to like it and are milking off it pretty good. It was planted in the fall, and harvested in April/May, then corn planted right after and chopped in Sept or so. Quite a few farms in our area use it and have had good results, (everybody I know double crops it with corn for forage), we're in MD.


----------

